# Huntington Ravine



## rcragin (Apr 27, 2006)

Hello,
I'll be at Washington the week of May 15th and need to get to the Pinnacle......I've hiked Huntington Ravine a few times and am curious what the conditions are this year, and if it will be passable then - I'm just a hiker, not a ice climber(I leave that to the youngest nephew).
If Huntington isn't passable, would Lion Head be OK?


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 27, 2006)

rcragin said:
			
		

> Hello,
> I'll be at Washington the week of May 15th and need to get to the Pinnacle......I've hiked Huntington Ravine a few times and am curious what the conditions are this year, and if it will be passable then - I'm just a hiker, not a ice climber(I leave that to the youngest nephew).
> If Huntington isn't passable, would Lion Head be OK?


impossible to say what the conditions will be like on may 15th, but i would recommend another route.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 28, 2006)

At best I'd think you'd find some snow at the bottom, some rotten & some hard pack & then up higher likely wet but in the AM could be cold enough to be icy.  

Too hard to tell, I would not go that early myself up Huntington.  I've been up 2x, earliest was the last weekend in Spring when they run the road race up.  In a light snow year I might consider Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## cbcbd (Apr 28, 2006)

Pinnacle gully? 
I was there this past weekend and it was still thick with ice - this is a class 3 ice climb. South had snow, Odell's had snow/ice, and Central (where we went up) still had some good snow.  A friend of mine was on the Tuckerman Ravine trail after the early week rain (Mon/Tues) and said that it was very icy and since she had nothing for traction just headed back before even getting to Hermit Lake.

Unless temperatures get hot very fast and stay like that I would expect Pinnacle to still have a good amount of ice (not for climbing, but enough to need ice gear) and for Center and South to have some snow - enough to not be able to just hike up the mountain.

Do you have any ice traction gear: crampons, stabilicers...? 

I don't know the conditions on Lion's Head.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 28, 2006)

The summer's Lion Head trail is open.  I still would expect some snow & ice but avalanche danger must be just about nil for them to open it up.


----------



## rcragin (Apr 28, 2006)

OK - thanks for your help - I'll check at the Visitors Center when I get there, but I would plan on using Lion Head and then over to the top of Huntington Ravine- and to the Pinnacle.
I'll bring my crampons just in case............


----------



## MtnMagic (Apr 30, 2006)

Lion's Head is the best trail, whether it be snow, sleet, rain, or the finest day. Good luck and enjoy!!


----------



## rcragin (Apr 30, 2006)

I do like Lion Head also - I was planning on using LH for descent anyway - I was just hoping it was late enough in the Spring to use the HR to ascend. Ahh well - this just gives me more time at the Alpine Garden, which is never a bad thing......


----------

